# Where are all the galactonotus, terribilis, and bicolors?



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am interested in getting a group of either galacts, terribilis, or bicolor for my 40 gallon. While looking through recent posts, there are hardly any on this group of frogs. I want to see everyone's galacts, terribilis, and bicolors! I know they are out there so show them off!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This should get you started. Two minutes with the search function 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/40980-terribilis-appreciation-thread.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46239-red-galactonotus.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...39867-photos-obscure-galactonotus-morphs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/43349-calling-phyllobates-bicolor.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38982-bicolor-amplexus-pics.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...hyllobates-bicolor-video-3-2-adult-group.html


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you. I just wanted to see some recent pics and vivs. I saw the French viv and its amazing! It just seems like these frogs arnt as popular and I fear that they may be losing hold in the community. I guess I just wanted to spark everyones interest again for these large, bold, and colorful frogs. I would hate for them to fall out of favor


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I know I'm on the waiting list for galactonotus, I'll probably be getting some this spring. A local breeder here was a vendor at a local expo and he decided to take his mint terribilis as display animals. He told me how shocked he was at how many people asked him if they were breeding and when they could pick some up. I agree that these guys don't get as much attention, but I don't really think that they're fading in the hobby... but that's just my personal observation.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well good. Im hoping to find a group at Repticon in Orlando this weekend. I saw some bicolor froglets at the Daytona expo last August and now im mad with myself that I didnt buy them.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I know I'm on the waiting list for galactonotus, I'll probably be getting some this spring. A local breeder here was a vendor at a local expo and he decided to take his mint terribilis as display animals. He told me how shocked he was at how many people asked him if they were breeding and when they could pick some up. I agree that these guys don't get as much attention, but I don't really think that they're fading in the hobby... but that's just my personal observation.


Man, I'm convinced all I have to do is get my red galacts breeding and I could quit my day job.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

My Yellow Galacts just started breeding. I have 4 tads now about a month old


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thats what I like to hear Jeff! I love the Yellow Galacts! The black on yellow is very stunning. Have they been breeding regularly for you or is this their first clutch?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

eldalote2 said:


> Awesome! Thats what I like to hear Jeff! I love the Yellow Galacts! The black on yellow is very stunning. Have they been breeding regularly for you or is this their first clutch?


I don't know how many clutches. They have a secret hiding spot somewhere in the viv. I saw the male one day with 2 tads on his back. I started a thread on it with pics. 

She is ready to go again. She spends her day chasing him around stroking his back and all but he seems like he wants nothing to do with her


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw that thread, what a great surprise to wake up to! Hes just playing hard to get, he will warm up to her again soon... we hope.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I don't think he was into the whole transporting thing. He carried the tads on his back for a couple of days. There was a 5th tad that he dumped somewhere, and I never found it


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Typical man that doesnt like to carry a womans things. She will just keep nagging and nagging until he gives in you just watch, thats how it always ends up


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

eldalote2 said:


> Typical man that doesnt like to carry a womans things. She will just keep nagging and nagging until he gives in you just watch, thats how it always ends up


Hope you're right


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Angela

Go Gators!

[from a UF alumnus ]

I've had bicolor years ago....never should have let them go. Galacs [reds] as well....Right now I keep 3.3 of yellow terribs and i agree with you these big bold colorful frogs are great to keep.

Enjoy.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Go Gators indeed! 

I'm assuming you had successful breeding from your bicolors and galacts and now terribilis. What made you give them up? I bet they are impressive as a group in a large display.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Some Galact eye candy:


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I know I'm on the waiting list for galactonotus, I'll probably be getting some this spring. A local breeder here was a vendor at a local expo and he decided to take his mint terribilis as display animals. He told me how shocked he was at how many people asked him if they were breeding and when they could pick some up. I agree that these guys don't get as much attention, but I don't really think that they're fading in the hobby... but that's just my personal observation.


Where were you people a few years ago when I was bring ADULT mint terribilis to IAD and taking them home unsold? Figures that my mint breeding project went on hiatus as soon as the interest resumed...
The galacs (red, yellow and orange) have been availiable-- the reds seem to be the hardest to get--I was on a wait list for over a year. Breeder(s) out west has been providing the market with a steady influx of yellow and orange galacs; my yellows have just begun to lay.
Bicolor are out there--I have 20+ that are near adult size. PM me if interested.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those are gorgeous Alan, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

heres a few pics of my Reds and Orange Galacts


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm always surprised when I am remided how much solid colored galacts resemble terribilis in body shape...absolutely gorgeous, thanks.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know where 4 orange terribilis are! I got them at the Orlando Repticon yesterday. They are from Alpha Pro Breeders, Rich Frye line, 3 months otw. They are going in my 40 gallon that I have yet to post pics of.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd be happy to breed red galacts for the forum if someone will sell me a proven pair.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You should contact him as I think those are yellow terribilis rich frye line bred by me. Rich hasn`t bred orange terribilis to the best of my knowledge. They could be orange terribilis from Stacey and Tony as they very well could have sold him some. 


eldalote2 said:


> I know where 4 orange terribilis are! I got them at the Orlando Repticon yesterday. They are from Alpha Pro Breeders, Rich Frye line, 3 months otw. They are going in my 40 gallon that I have yet to post pics of.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Boondoggle said:


> I'm always surprised when I am remided how much solid colored galacts resemble terribilis in body shape...absolutely gorgeous, thanks.


I was gonna say the same thing! those oranges look just almost exactly like my terribilis


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> You should contact him as I think those are yellow terribilis rich frye line bred by me. Rich hasn`t bred orange terribilis to the best of my knowledge. They could be orange terribilis from Stacey and Tony as they very well could have sold him some.


Rich did indeed breed orange terribilis for a while, before he was breeding yellows.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> You should contact him as I think those are yellow terribilis rich frye line bred by me. Rich hasn`t bred orange terribilis to the best of my knowledge. They could be orange terribilis from Stacey and Tony as they very well could have sold him some.


Hi Aarron
The picture is washed out some that makes them look yellow. They are from Rich Frye via Joe Nickerson then From Stacy and Tony.
.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I knew Stacy and Tony`s were from Joe, I thought Joe`s were from Europe. You learn something new everyday. I must not have known Rich then.



Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> Hi Aarron
> The picture is washed out some that makes them look yellow. They are from Rich Frye via Joe Nickerson then From Stacy and Tony.
> .


----------

